# DRWF Events: Diabetes Wellness Days in 2022



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2022)

If you can get along to one of these I'd highly recommend it  Lots of interesting talks and people to talk to 
*Why should I attend a Diabetes Wellness Day? *​The Diabetes Wellness Days bring together a wealth of information under one roof for people living with diabetes, their family members, carers, friends and those with an interest in the condition. 

The chance to learn, explore and gather the tools, understanding and practical skills needed to improve life with diabetes and the keys to healthier living are provided, ensuring all participants have the opportunity to raise their questions, share their experiences and enjoy the support of a friendly, like-minded diabetes community in a relaxed and informal atmosphere. 

At our days you can learn how to take better control of your diabetes and go home armed with the know-how to change your life and health for the better. 









						News and Events - Diabetes Research & Wellness Foundation
					






					www.drwf.org.uk


----------

